# What purty wood and metal can make.



## Rangerdrm (Nov 5, 2019)

Special thanks to @wood128 for the burl. Makes this knife pop.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 5, 2019)

And, it is a ??? burl?


----------



## Rangerdrm (Nov 5, 2019)

phinds said:


> And, it is a ??? burl?


Yep haven't put any polyurethane on it yet but its there


----------



## larry C (Nov 5, 2019)

Any chance that may be madrona? Just wondering
Larry


----------



## Rangerdrm (Nov 5, 2019)

No if i remember correctly it is camphor burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2019)

Camphor smells like vicks vabor rub....

Very nice....


----------



## phinds (Nov 5, 2019)

Rangerdrm said:


> Yep haven't put any polyurethane on it yet but its there


What I meant was, what KIND of burl. I see you've answered that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice...poly....yuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rich P. (Nov 5, 2019)

Is this in the wrong forum?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Is this in the wrong forum?


Yep, thanks Rich. I moved it.


----------

